# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  4 sách hướng dẫn jdpaint đầy đủ nhất

## laodai

Dưới đây là 4 quyển sách hương dẫn jdpaint đầy đủ nhất dành cho anh em nào có nhu cầu cần học về phần mềm này. Nội dung hướng dẫn từ cơ bản đến nâng cao từ việc thiế kế các mẫu cho đến việc lập trình gia công trên phần mềm
​

----------


## 9Sight

Đánh dấu lúc nào cần.

----------


## vinaincon

link die hết rồi

----------

